# Economics of Socialism



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

http://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/746950/166


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Sometimes I wonder how man continues to exist really? The inability to learn from history is truly sickening.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Dumbing down the population works for socialism. Ever watch Waters World and wonder how these people manage to live and prosper? You need that kind of stupidity to centralize power.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Sometimes I wonder how man continues to exist really? The inability to learn from history is truly sickening.


It's because the govt has taken over education. The fed's regulate what is taught in our schools.

A picture of a govt teacher.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Sometimes I wonder how man continues to exist really? The inability to learn from history is truly sickening.


Bear with me folks, . . . I have a theory for the answer to stowlin's question.

Go back to the best recorded ancient history we have, . . . the Bible.

Two things become clear when you remove the religious aspect of it, . . . and read the historical narrative.

There were many times when mankind was very evil to his fellow mankind, . . . and it was almost always in a period of otherwise relative prosperity.

The times when mankind did not follow after great evil, . . . were times when surviving was a challenge.

My theory is that during prosperous times, idiots who can do little more than "talk good" rise up in stature / authority / power, . . . simply because they can "talk" good, and convince their peers that they are the designated rulers of the known world. Their peers see them rise, . . . and grab onto their coat tails to "share in the wealth".

Conversely in hard times, . . . idiots who cannot "do", . . . just simply do not survive. They cannot provide for themselves nor their families, . . . and they either resort to lawlessness or they starve.

The "talkers" read and understand the history, . . . but are convinced that they are immune from such events, . . . they indeed are far too intellectual to be caught up in a trap that was designed for another.

The "doers" are unfortunately, . . . not good talkers, . . . and in times when it is not necessary to be self supportive / creative / inventive, . . . they are out talked by the mouth pieces who understand human greed, . . . will promise anything to ascend higher, . . . and unfortunately the doers go off into obscurity.

I give you Dr. Ben Carson, . . . and Hillary Clinton as the two best examples of my theory, . . . one can do, . . . the other can talk. Look where each is on the national stage.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The economics of socialism seem to be theft, and I am reminded of the movie Doctor Zhivago, it is about revolutionary Russia. The Commies came to power and began their rapacious ways, and the Doctor was a commodity to them, he was just something to use until it was all used up.
In the end he died from it, and both sides used him for what they could get. But both sides were not equally to blame, the Reds were animals, far and away worse than the Whites.

The Nazis were the same way and they treated people as commodities. They shaved the heads of the Jews to harvest their hair, they pulled their teeth to harvest the gold fillings, etc. Socialism is like pigs being in charge.


----------



## imranhossain (Oct 8, 2016)

Economic literacy is important because socialist ideas can sound plausible to people without basic knowledge of economics.


----------

